# How can I create a 2x2 (inches) print?



## AUZambo (Dec 9, 2007)

I have 6 images I need to print at 2 inches by 2 inches to fit in some coasters.  I've gone to a couple of different stores (Costco & Wolf Camera) and they were not able to help me accomplish this.  

Is there anyway y'all know of that I can get a 2x2 print?  I know a 4x6 collage with all 6 would work...but I can't figure out how to do this in photoshop elements.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2007)

Open up a new canvas, make sure it's 4x6 inches at 300 PPI (should be one of the pre-sets).  Then just copy and past your images into that canvas.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a layers thing. Open a new image, say 5x7. go to your 6 photos, crop each to 2x2 and then drag them to the new 5x7 image you've created. Move them around until they are all visible. Print the 5x7 and then cut them out.


----------



## AUZambo (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep...I just figured that out.  I used 400 ppi instead of 300, but got it to work.

This was what I tried first and I didn't realize that I had the ppi setting different for the new canvas than I had for the saved images.

Thanks for your help anyway!  You're always on the ball whenever I have a question...I'm beginning to think you're stalking me!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a layers thing. Open a new image, say 5x7. go to your 6 photos, crop each to 2x2 and then drag them to the new 5x7 image you've created. Move them around until they are all visible. Print the 5x7 and then cut them out.


----------

